# Would this be Overstocking



## jmbike11 (Jun 15, 2007)

So I have a 14 gallon with 1 Dwarf Gourami and 3 Peppered Cory's. Would 1 male Platy and 2 Female platies be overstocking the tank, or could I just put one male and one female? I also have a 10 gallon with just a Betta in it and I had him in the 14 gallon earlier today to see what he would do with other fish and he is actually more scared of them than wanting to kill them. I was going to get 3 more pepper cory's to go in the 10 gallon with the Betta what if I put the platys in there would that be overstocking that tank?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

What sort of filter do you have? If you have a big filter or two and do lots of water changes you can keep more fish that if you only have one small filter and do water changes less frequently. I think you should put the cories in the 15, just because 6 of them is the right number and they like to swim around. So while 6 in a 10 with a betta isn't overstocked from a filter's point of view, its a bit tight for 6 of them to swim around without driving the betta nuts. How did the betta do with other fish at feeding time? I have one in with cichlids and he gets his fair share, but some are so shy that the other fish beat them to all the food. The main issue with livebearers is that you won't have 3 for long. Soon you'll have 13, then 24 etc. I don't think 1 gourami, 6 cories, 1 betta, and 3 platies is overstocked for a 15, but it is enough that you'd need to keep on top of water changes and never let things slide. I put all the fish in one tank because you will need the 10 for the inevitable livebearer fry. You could replace the platies with all male guppies and not have to worry about babies.


----------



## jmbike11 (Jun 15, 2007)

I didnt feed the betta with the other fish so I dont know what he would do.The filter for the 14 is for a 15 gallon i do water changes every saturday. Right now I only have 3 corries I was thinking about picking up 3 more i was thinking of letting the platys have one birth of frys then seperate the males from the females in th seperate tankes.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Do you know female platies store sperm? They can have 3 batches of fry from one mating and most come from the pet store pregnant. All the cory people tell me to have at least 4, preferably 6.


----------



## jmbike11 (Jun 15, 2007)

ok the three corys that I have dont even realy school together most of the time its 2 together and the other by itself and sometimes their all seperated. Im still going to get three more though.


----------

